# 3 Years since Skye passed



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

They are always in your heart until you meet again. Beautiful girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Skye was beautiful, one day you will be reunited.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Skye was a beautiful girl. I also believe we will all be united one day. I will say a special prayer for her and you today. Have a good run


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey (May 29, 2019)

God bless you and your beautiful girl. I'm sure there's never a day she isn't in your heart.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Your Skye was a beautiful girl. She is right there with you and I believe they never leave us. Sending blessings and prayers to you and Skye.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Skye was my 3rd Golden and my heart dog and I never thought I would not have a dog for 3 years. Funny how life reveals itself, I was doing a 6 mile run..Saying my prayers during my run for all those close to me who I have lost and asked Skye where she was. It was clear when I got her answer and she said.. "I'm right here Doug". Then I knew I was OK even tough my heart still tugs for her. Today I'll do a nice EZ run in the New York heat, my legs will be strong and Skye will be center stage no doubt.
> 
> 
> Godspeed to my Skye
> ...


Skye is such a beauty. I just lost my heart dog, Luke, this past week and have already looked at puppies on breeder websites. It makes me feel guilty, but I feel such a void in our home. I know I can never replace Luke, but I need to put all that love somewhere. I love the way you feel about it also. So, have you decided to get another Golden? I believe Luke is right here with me too -- and that I will see him again one day.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Skye was a beautiful girl, one day you will be together again!


----------

